# 50's Robot



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Really Nice!!*

As a child of the 1950's, this coming from me should have much more value! hahahahah!
Ever seen the video from maybe 1952 of the massive robot built by GE or somebody, it's 9 feet tall and does so very little , but it sure was impressive back then!
Maybe 100 plus years ago a man toured the royal circles of Europe with his wooden card-playing robot in a glass display case. The robot won many card games impressing everyone with how far technology had come...of course he had hired a midget to be inside of it was the "technology".
(Kinda makes me question some technology stuff now?)
Where have all the "little people" gone to?
To... work?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Really Nice!!*

As a child of the 1950's, this coming from me should have much more value! hahahahah!
Ever seen the video from maybe 1952 of the massive robot built by GE or somebody, it's 9 feet tall and does so very little , but it sure was impressive back then!
Maybe 150 plus years ago a man toured the royal circles of Europe with his wooden card-playing robot in a glass display case. The robot won many card games impressing everyone with how far technology had come...of course he had hired a midget to be inside of it was the "technology".
(Kinda makes me question some technology stuff now?)
Where have all the "little people" gone to?
To... work?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That look fantastic. Love the foil for the brain


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

i think robocop costume is the best


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL this is great!


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2011)

Your design is perfect for "future envisioned by the 50's." Great job!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That's a perfect design. 

It reminds me of "The Honeymooners" episode where Ralph (Jackie Gleason) wanted to win the Racoon Lodge Annual Halloween Costume Contest. He was going to be a Spaceman (which looked like a Robot) and started taking knobs off the stove and parts from their sparsly decorated apartment, which greatly upset his wife Alice. His costume looked alot like yours! His biggest competition, Norton (Art Carney) had to work in the sewer so Ralph was sure he would win the contest. Spoiler alert: The judging started and Norton comes running in in his gas mask sewer gear and wants to know if he's too late for the food. The judges turn to him and award first prize for his "Spaceman" costume. And poor Ralph loses again.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Man thats a pretty cool robot!! I love the look!


----------



## unclemoe (Mar 10, 2015)

The tubes and tape reels just scream 50's. Two mechanical claws up!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

That really looks great! If you haven't done it already you could gorilla glue some strips of aluminum or chrome painted plastic around the recess where the vacuum tubes are, and maybe around the number pad. But really though, the fact that the dome with the brain lights up is just too cool!


----------



## swag21 (Apr 15, 2015)

Reminds me of the TV show Lost in Space


----------



## America's Pumpkin Patches (Jun 5, 2015)

This is so cool looking, the 50s styles bring me back to drive in days!!


----------

